# Welcher 24" Cruiser solls sein?



## ethelbert (12. März 2010)

Ich hab tierisch Lust diesen FrÃ¼hling mit dem BMX anzufangen. Wie sich das fÃ¼r nen ordentlichen AnfÃ¤nger gehÃ¶rt mag ich natÃ¼rlich an dieser Stelle auch in einschlÃ¤gigen Foren damit rumnerven, dass ich dringend ne Kaufberatung brauche.

Ich hab mir schon relativ viel durchgelesen und hab zumindest ne einigermaÃen klare Vorstellung von dem was ich soll will, was ich brauche und was ich dafÃ¼r wahrscheinlich ausgeben muss.

Da ich relativ groÃ ( >1,93) bin und einfach weils mir im Moment besser liegt reizt mich ein 24" Cruiser mehr.

Dabei stehen fÃ¼r mich im Moment drei Bikes in der engsten Auswahl. Ãber einige Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Maschinen bin ich mir schon im klaren, ich wÃ¼rde aber trotzdem gern euren Rat dazu lesen.

Als erstes im Rennen:



> * MirraCo Icon 20Forty 24â³ Cruiser*
> Farbe: flat black (matt-schwarz)
> â¢ Rahmen: 21.5â Oberrohr-LÃ¤nge, 100% 4130-Cr-Mo, 24â LaufrÃ¤der
> â¢ Lenker und Gabel aus 4130-Cr-Mo
> ...


Als zweites zur Auswahl steht das:



> *FELT Brink 24â*
> Rahmen: 24" BMX, 4130 CrMo Main Tubes, 21,5" TT, Midsize BB;
> Gabel: 100% 4130 CrMo, 1 1/8; Vorbau: Felt Ahead Alu
> Lenker: Felt "RollBar"; Griffe: Felt FB 138mm;
> ...


und als drittes:



> *EASTERN BIKES Traildigger 24"*
> Rahmen: Toptube und Downtube CroMo 4130 21,6 inch TT Oberrohr, integrated Seat Clamp Gabel: Eastern Bikes 100 Prozent CroMo
> Steuersatz: Eastern Bikes Internal Headset Vorbau: Eastern Bikes Lenker: Eastern Bikes 2pc Bar 5,45 inch
> Kurbel: Eastern Bikes Heattreated CroMo BB-Set: Eastern Bikes Mid BB SB 19mm Pedalen: Eastern Bikes CFRP Plastik Kettenblatt: Eastern Bikes 25T Medusa Kette: KMC Z410
> ...



Insgesamt liegen fÃ¼r mich z.Z. das Eastern und das Mirraco vor dem Felt, bei welchem sich die Teile-Liste lange nicht so gut liest.

MirraCo ist der einzige 100% Cromo-Rahmen, auÃerdem werden nur dort explizit Hohlkammerfelgen und ein BB-Lager hinten erwÃ¤hnt.

Stimmt das soweit und vor allem was fÃ¼r wichtige Unterschiede habe ich Ã¼bersehen?

Gibts noch andere 24" Bikes in der Preislage? Ich dachte evtl. an das NS-Holy, das liegt aber leider auch schon wieder bei 160â¬ mehr. WÃ¤re aber, wenns irgendwo ein gescheites gebrauchtes gÃ¤be, auch eine Ãberlegung wert.


----------



## RISE (12. März 2010)

Das Wethepeople Avenue wÃ¤re noch ein schÃ¶ne Option. Das kostet ~530â¬ und damit etwas mehr als deine Kandidaten, aber es ist gut ausgestattet und wÃ¤re noch gÃ¼nstiger als das NS Holy. 


Ansonsten wollte ich einen letzten Versuch mit Felt machen, hab das Rad aber heute abbestellt, weil entweder der Shop unfÃ¤hig war oder Felt Lieferschwierigkeiten hat. Kann sein, dass es einfach Pech war, aber bis jetzt hatte ich mit allen Sachen von denen nur Ãrger. Das aber nur am Rande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ethelbert (12. März 2010)

das avenue sagt mir, zumindest vom ersten anschauen, nicht so zu. der radstand scheint kürzer und das oberrohr ist kürzer als bei den drei anderen.
werd mich aber trotzdem mal drauf setzen, insofern danke für den tip.

von Felt hatte ich bisher auch nicht so viel gutes gehört.

andererseits liest man von MirraCo insgesamt auch eher wenig, dafür steht das Bike ausstattungsmäßig in diesem Vergleich bisher wohl wirklich am besten da..


----------



## RISE (12. März 2010)

Ein kürzerer Radstand macht das Rad wendiger, was eigentlich nichts schlechtes ist. Bezüglich der Oberrohrlänge ist es natürlich am besten, wenn du dich mal auf die Räder draufsetzen kannst. Ein Freund von mir ist 1,98m und fährt einen 21" BMX Rahmen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Daniel_D (12. März 2010)

bmx cruiser haben alle eine grausame Geometrie. Die einzigen Fahrbaren gibt es von Sunday. Entweder fährt  man BMX oder nicht. "Uuueh ich will fahren aber bitte nicht so klein, so schnell, so wendig, nur ein bisschen von BMX Feeling nicht gleich alles..." das ist der falsche Ansatz.

Leute, die Cruiser haben wollen, haben entweder falsche Vorstellungen von den Rädern oder aber eine falsche Vorstellung vom Sport.

kauf dir gleich ein richitges BMX, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Es ist mir immer noch nicht klar, was BMX mit Größe zu tun hat. Erinnert irgendwie an die Leute die bei 2 Meter Körpergröße SUVs fahren, weil ihnen KLeinwagen zu klein sind... 
Ein BMX Rad gibt es für jede Körpergröße und wer damit nicht klarkommt ist noch nicht lange genug, oder das falsche gefahren.


----------



## ethelbert (13. März 2010)

oh ich hab gar kein problem bei fast 2 m körperlänge kleinwagen zu fahren. hab ich jahre lang getan 

ansonsten will ich garnicht "nur ein bisschen und vielleicht bmx fahren aber trau mich nicht auf ein 20" ". ich hab einfach bock nen 24" zu fahren.
die rahmengeometrie mag anders sein, ja. sicherlich auch zu lasten der wendigkeit, weil zum beispiel die tretkurbel nicht mehr oberhalb der hinterradnabe liegt. dafür liegt das ganze gelump bei sprüngen stabiler in der luft.

ich glaube die frage von wendigkeit und stabilität ist einfach nur eine frage von gewöhnung. wenn ich mir bei youtube videos von "hannosepp" reinzieh und sehe was der auf nem 24" dk general lee zaubert wirkt das nicht so, als litte der unter der fehlenden wendigkeit oder "unfahrbaren rahmen-geometrie" seines cruisers. wenn ich mir andererseits anfänger auf 20" rädern anschaue, dann wirken die so als könnten die mit dem mehr an wendigkeit noch nix anfangen. so what, jeder wie sie/er mag und kann.


----------



## RISE (13. März 2010)

Das man mit den 24" Cruisern nicht fahren kann, hat ja auch niemand behauptet, aber es ist eben schon noch ein Unterschied. Ich würde sagen, es ist alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung. Als ich angefangen habe, wollte ich auch erst einen Cruiser und dann irgendwann hab ich gedacht, dass ich dann auch gleich BMX fahren kann, weil ich mit der Zwischenlösung irgendwann unzufrieden gewesen wäre.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach demonstrieren die You tube Videos genau dass, was ich gesagt habe. Durch den Cruiser und seine fehlende Wenigkeit werden die Bewegungen weniger sauber, sehen einige Sachen weniger gut und locker aus und man meint sich fast an MTB Videos erinnert zu sehen. Dass ein Abubaka damit noch gut klappt ist ziemlich klar. EIn guter Fahrer kann den Trick auch mit einem Rennrad. 

Gerade ist in der Freedom ein Special über Cruiser. Dabei wird aber vor allem die Mobilität gelobt. Man kommt schneller von a nach B. Aber jeder mit Radkontrolle kann dir mit jedem Rad Tricks vorführen. Ich kann auch Kiddies auf dem MTB 180er zeigen, wirklich gute Leute vermutlich auch nach drei Versuchen Barspins.

Am meisten Spaß macht nun mal das BMX, weil es die steilste Lernkurve hat und man schnell Erfolge feiern kann. Außerdem ist es viel flexibler. Man kann auch Street damit fahren, oder in einen vermurksten Concrete Park gehen mit Skaterbanks und dort Spaß haben.

Wenn man sich das SUnday im Vergleich zu den klassischen anschaut, fällt einem das höhere Tretlager und der kürztere Hinterbau auf. Wenn Cruiser, dann bitte das model C.


----------



## chiefwiggum (13. März 2010)

Also ich fahr sowohl ein ns holy, als auch seit drei tagen jetzt ein bmx und muss sagen, dass ich mich ärgere, dass ich nicht viel früher zum bmx gewechselt hab.
mir persönlich sagt einfach die wendigkeit viel mehr zu, nach knapp drei tagen sind 360s schon fast drin, für nen 180 mit dem holy hab ich ein halbes jahr rumprobiert...
was ich aber auch sagen muss, und was hier auch schon angesprochen wurde, ist dass die mobilität auf nem größeren rad einfach wesentlich besser ist, mit dem holy konnte ich auch mal längere strecken fahren, ohne dass mir irgendwas allzu schlimm wehtat.
also mein fazit ist, bmx für wirkliche tricks etc. und was größeres eher zum "cruisen".


----------



## ethelbert (14. März 2010)

ok jetzt habe ich eine menge argumente dagegen gehört, sich überhaupt einen 24" cruiser anzulachen. danke auf jeden fall für die inputs, ich werds berücksichtigen.

wirklich zu sagen kann man da wohl als anfänger nix. was ich von allen leuten gehört habe die ich so kenne, die bmx fahren war immer nur "klar, am anfang ist es total ungewohnt und kippelig aber fahr ne woche und du hast spaß dran!"

aaaaaber... mein eigentliches anliegen war ja, WENN ein cruiser, dann welcher von diesen? oder evtl ein anderer über dieses trio hinaus?

vielleicht mag da noch jemand was zu sagen!


----------



## alliance-bmx (17. März 2010)

moin moin,

die von dir aufgeführten cruiser haben eher eine klassische race geometrie! das zeigt sich vor allem in dem langen radstand und der geringen tretlagerhöhe! ich habe bisher einige 24" bmx cruiser gefahren und muss sagen, dass ein höheres tretlager wesentlich angenehmer ist. zumindest fährt sich das mehr wie ein 20" BMX rad. das hohe tretlager findest du meines wissens nach nur bei dem 2010er wtp avenue oder dem sunday modelC (den ich im übrigen selbst nebenher fahre). aus preisgründen bleibt dann wohl blos noch der wtp avenue im rennen!
wenn es doch einer der anderen sein soll geh einfach nach der partlist! ich kenne niemanden, der so ein rad schonmal gefahren hat!

viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (17. März 2010)

alliance-bmx schrieb:


> ich kenne niemanden, der so ein rad schonmal gefahren hat!



Ich dachte deswegen sei die Freedom doch zu euch gegangen und habe diese Initiative gestartet? Marketing?


----------

